# Melbourne or Sydney??



## kay &!*

helloo my fellow Australians
i might be heading to Australia this Fall 2009 semester for studying abroad. i have no idea WHERE though and i'm debating between Melbourne and Sydney.. i have a few questions.. hopefully some of you can help me out?

- i'm very much a city girl and love all the hype and bustling a city has to offer. a good nightlife is a must! perth was also listed as an option, but i crossed it out 'cause i read that perth's nightlife are filled with drunk, obnoxious people on one street where most of the clubs and bars.. 
- i'm sure sydney has a bigger asian population; what about melbourne? does it have chinatown, japantown, koreatown, etc? as long as they have those, it's good enough for me
- i like the beach, but it's something that isn't a HUGE factor for me.though, i would like a city with more "nature" to it.. trees, parks, beaches in close proximity is a plus but not a must, etc.
- which has the better public transportation? no car for 4 months.. 
- how is the weather from late July to late November?

that's all for now 

*oh, i might be either studying at Macquarie Uni in Sydney or La Trobe Uni in Melbourne, if that helps. any current students there right now? where are they located? smack dab in the middle of the city? or close to suburbs where transportation is NEEDED in order to go to where all the action is? etc.


----------



## Wanderer

You've been waiting a while for an answer Kay and hopefully you'll be back to check - I'd seen the post a few weeks back and had been meaning to get back to it earlier, but anyway:

Melbourne and Sydney have a few similarities and a few differences with both MacQuarie and Latrobe Unis being located about 10 km. out of the CBD , Macquarie NE and Latrobe NW, and though neither are on a direct train line, train stations being a kilometre or so away, there'd be reasonable bus services to both I expect for a lot of university students could travel a few kilometres and some even further.

Sydney does have the advantage of ocean beaches closer, Melbournes near beaches being bayside ones but July to November are not exactly beach weather with Melbourne likely to be somewhat cooler being further south but it does not get too bitterly cold as with northern hemisphere winters.
Sydney has more rugged bushland NPs on its doorstep, the northern Kuringai Chase NP being very close bordering northern suburbs and, The Royal NP further south but still accessible by train or train and ferry, and the Blue Mountains further inland.
Melbournes closest NP are of any renown is The Dandenongs, less rugged and more developed areas but still some very beautiful areas and then you have substantial more open rural type farmland all about and closer to Melbourne CBD and more closer in parkland.

Both cities have a Chinatown and suburbs popular with and including many Vietnamese restaurants, other asian peoples being less present but a few restaurants you may find here and there.
I'm more familiar with Melbourne nightlife, it possibly being better for students with many different areas that have developed more for locals whereas a lot of Sydney's nightlife is in some ways more developed about touristy areas, possibly more aligned with tourists.

The most outstanding difference and Sydney's main attraction is its harbour but also in some ways its downfall as far as transport goes for it splits the city in some respects and a more rugged landscape has offered more difficulty in creating transport needs than that for Melbourne, Sydney having some reputation for unreliability of trains.

Melbourne will have a slight advantage in general cost of living.
So as you can see, not huge differences.


----------



## mike

Sorry, I missed your question also. I come from Melbourne and lived there until I finished university. I only went to Sydney on a couple of business trips.

There is great rivalry between Melbourne and Sydney. I have lived overseas for most of the time since I finished university but always go back to Melbourne at least once a year.

Most cities around the world tend to go downhill, but I can honestly say Melbourne really has become more beautiful. There is a good mix of new development while preserving the city's heritage.

A guy from Sydney once told me he liked Melbourne's restaurants and many people have said to me how much they like the city. The live music scene is arguably the best in Australia, with many international acts coming from Melbourne. 

The beach at St. Kilda is nice but as Wanderer says it is cold in winter. Kite surfing and windsurfing are popular. The boardwalk along St. Kilda foreshore has been developed more recently and it is a beautiful spot to cycle/jog/walk.

Latrobe University has a couple of campuses, with one being a little further out of town. Something you might want to consider. 

Melbourne is very multicultural with a large Greek, Italian and Asian population. 

Now we just need some people from Sydney to present their argument!


----------



## charliegirl

Hello, this is my first post and I think overall you will find Melbourne cheaper to live in than Sydney. It is also easier to get around. The thing that may influence your decision is the weather because if you like warmer weather and great beaches, then move to Sydney. But if the nightlife is more important to you, then move to Melbourne. There is a Chinatown in both cities. This website may help you to decide where you may want to live


HTML:


www.cityhobo.com

Good luck with your move. I think what will make living in Australia enjoyable is the friends you make.


----------



## prasad581

Melbourne is better than Sydney. That about sums it up.

Better and cheaper food.

Nicer people. Sydney people can be rude!

Has an arts and entertainment culture (Sydney doesn't!!!)

We host the International Melbourne Comedy Festival, Grand Prix, Moomba and various other festivals.

Our CBD is easier to navigate.

We have trams and not lightrail.

We have Australia's SECOND best university - the University of Melbourne, ranked 22 in the world! (NOW BEFORE ANYONE DISPUTES THIS, PLEASE REFER TO University of Melbourne - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia where the ranking of University of Melbourne was given by Times Higher Education Supplement).

People come down to Melbourne to shop.

We hosted the World Swimming Championships.

AFL comes from Melbourne - much better than that NRL crap.

Our Lord Mayor is John So. Everyone knows that he rocks!

Sydney is the most polluted capital city in Australia! (Source: "What's good for you")

Own experience with people with anger management problems coming from Sydney.

Melbourne has better drivers - Sydney drivers have anger management issues (generally, Sydney people are just angry, see above - people who SLAM audit files in rooms and books on desks in an office environment, isn't that right?).

Traffic is better in Melbourne.

Melbourne has more markets for getting fresh fruit, produce and other cool stuff. There's Queen Victoria, Preston, Prahran, South Melbourne and many more!

Melbourne is grid layout, north east south west.

Sydney is a nauseating rollercoaster.

Fashionable, friendly. funky, fun, vibe, bars, parks, basically how ugly is George St? How beautiful is Collins St? Adds to our AWESOME nightlife.

We don't have ugly beach riots like Cronulla!

We also have the national champion football (Melbourne Victory) club... and the country's greatest high school, aptly named, Melbourne High School (also not forgetting MacRob for the girls).

Better architecture rather than relying on the Harbour and Opera House for everything!

We have the biggest shopping complex in the southern hemisphere - Chaddy!


----------



## mike

Don't forget the Australian Open also. There is always something going on in Melbourne. 

If you like cycling, you will love Melbourne's network of bike paths.


----------



## Pirate Sam

*Melbourne!*

I Like Melbborne better because it has a vast array of sky


----------



## connaust

*Melbourne vs Sydney*

This recent article maybe of interest 

They've got the harbour and the monorail - we've got trams and the business activity. AT ALMOST every level, Melbourne business is thrashing its Sydney counterpart - and it has been doing so almost from the moment the prawn bike made its grand entrance as part of the Sydney Olympics closing ceremony in October 2000


----------



## mr.brightside

Pirate Sam said:


> I Like Melbborne better because it has a vast array of sky


You got a point, having a wide open area is good if your looking for a place for vacation or just to chill out and relax.


----------



## james

*Jobs in Sydney - Jobs in Melbourne*

melbourne and sydney are my hotspot places, are searching for any jobs presently.? or if you are tired in searching jobs jobs in hyderabad.

so that read this page every time we will give relaxation in searching jobs...refer to other perople...once if you can update given to this post you will get some good results.

thanking you, 
raghu
Part Time Australia Jobs, Temporary, Casual Jobs, Part Time Students Jobs In Melbourn, Sydney - OzLocalJobs.com.au


----------



## stevetamer

Its a very hard desicion, but i choose Sydney


----------



## Ravishankar

Hi,

am Ravi,currently studying my bachelors(Electronics and
communication engineering) in India.I wish to do masters in Australia(probably in Melbourne)
.I'll finish my graduation here by this month(may of 2012),i try for july
intake in Australia for masters .I wrote my IELTS test two days
back,and hopeful that i'll match the eligibility criteria .

Hearing all about PR hurdles,part time job scarcity and many
issues,i ought to seek your help . Since you know the current trends
and oppurtunities,pls suggest me regarding choosing good college and
good course.

I prefer Telecommunication and networking in La Trobe univ,how about
that course ?Is there oppurtunities in that field ?

Pls help me by clearing my doubts,what should be my first step in
australia,towards a successful career ?

Regards,

Ravi


----------



## Dexter

I have lived in Sydney for 8 years and I had a chance to visit Melbourne too. Both of them are actually quite like from my perspective. Major differences include:

- Melbourne is more European, Sydney more Asian
- Sydney is generally more expensive
- Sydney has more beautiful beaches
- Melbourne has better fresh food markets (Queen Victoria Markets) comparing to Sydney's Paddy's Market
- Melbourne has trams, Sydney has two level trains
- Traffic is worse in Melbourne IMHO
- Public transport in CBD is better in Melbourne (free tram)
- Sydney's Opera House, Darling Harbour and Botanic Gardens do not really have their counterpart in Melbourne

Personally, I love Sydney and wouldn't like to move to Melbourne.


----------



## garden sheds

To add a few:

Sydney 
Food is good but extremely expensive. 
Beaches, surroundings and harbor are stunning. 
It has one of the most scenic and beautiful places I’ve ever been to. 

Melbourne 
Food is fabulous at a reasonable price.
People are easy to be with than Sydney.
Simply livable.


----------



## Jacobsmith

*Is Australia the right place to go for a higher study?*

Why does one prefer to study in Australia?
Some common reasons that allure international students to choose Australia as their overseas study destination are:
•	self-motivated and progressive education programs with a repute for excellence
•	easily available Australian Student visa
•	globally recognized courses and qualifications
•	a relaxed, enjoyable and safe lifestyle
•	cheaper study and living expenses compared to many other countries which allures students to study in Australia
Education in Australia provides advancement to vocational education and training which provides an education leading to originality and excellence. Students can study the latest technologies and other courses which are also a choice of the overseas students.


----------



## walsh

According to my knowledge and experience,Sydney is better than Melbourne because Sydney is a second big city for business and matters after capital.So the facilities and opportunities are better there.


----------



## RodAussie

*Did you think about gold coast*

I live in Gold Coast for 5 years and love it... Beautiful place, amazing weather, and still without all the problems of the big cities.

Here is full of oportunities for hard workers, if you want beach and surf you will get it if you wnna worm hard and make money is a place to be too...

If you wanna more information do not hesitae in ask more questions!!! Love GC!!!


----------



## esnokskeee

Melbourne - the most livable city in the world


----------



## bradleystacks

I'd go for Sydney. My aunt lives there and she said it great!


----------



## James Wilson

*Sydney...The name says all*

Sydney - the name signifies all the beauties here.According to me,its the best place in Australia.Opera House, Darling Harbour with marine aquarium are main attraction to visit this place.Visiting the downtown tower (Sydney Tower) will have a complete view of the city from the top. The Blue Mountains provides a beautiful romantic scene of the valley. The night life in Sydney is one of the most active in all Australia.


----------



## jadsurf21

ive been to both for vacations and i prefer melbourne, i dont really know why, i think the people generally seem nicer there. (i also won $100 on a scratchcard here )


----------



## jadsurf21

I also came here on a cruise holiday which made the whole thing 10000x better, got to go to new zealand aswell aha


----------



## stuadams

Sydney is busier and more stressful, so the people are generally crankier however more diverse than Melbourne!


----------



## emipeter

Macquarie Uni in Sydney thats a good choice. I think Sydney is best.


----------

